# FireTV 4k 'dongle" for $35



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone interested in getting a FireTV 4k "dongle" for $35, D is running a deal - pay for 1 month of DirecTVNow and get a FireTV 4k "dongle". If you did a trial or subscribed to DirecTVNow in the past all you need is a new email address....even if you are not interested in DirecTVNow (like me, no DVR it's not for me) you can at least get yourself a FireTV 4k "dongle" (lists for $69.99 on Amazon) for $35.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

good deal ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Anyone interested in getting a FireTV 4k "dongle" for $35, D is running a deal - pay for 1 month of DirecTVNow and get a FireTV 4k "dongle". If you did a trial or subscribed to DirecTVNow in the past all you need is a new email address....even if you are not interested in DirecTVNow (like me, no DVR it's not for me) you can at least get yourself a FireTV 4k "dongle" (lists for $69.99 on Amazon) for $35.


Unbelievable. That's a great deal. Wish I had the need, wish D*N had a DVR...

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> Unbelievable. That's a great deal. Wish I had the need, wish D*N had a DVR...
> 
> Rich


LOL...I don't really have a need either, but what the heck, I'll use it on one of our spare TV's or use it when traveling instead of the FireTV stick I use now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> LOL...I don't really have a need either, but what the heck, I'll use it on one of our spare TV's or use it when traveling instead of the FireTV stick I use now.


The new dongle is a big step up from the Fire Sticks. Much faster. I like mine, don't use it but I like it.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I got mine two weeks ago from Amazon on sale. $39.28. 

Got it for traveling. But one of my main 'travel' channels is my NHL.TV. Which isn't on the Fire TV. 

But other than that, a very nice streaming device!


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

trh said:


> I got mine two weeks ago from Amazon on sale. $39.28.
> 
> Got it for traveling. But one of my main 'travel' channels is my NHL.TV. Which isn't on the Fire TV.
> 
> But other than that, a very nice streaming device!


$39.28 for the new FireTV 4k "dongle"...wow I missed that sale. Good for You!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mjwagner said:


> $39.28 for the new FireTV 4k "dongle"...wow I missed that sale. Good for You!


Prime members have $25 off discount on the FireTv 4k dongle, making $44.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> $39.28 for the new FireTV 4k "dongle"...wow I missed that sale. Good for You!


My Order:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And on Prime Day, the 4K Fire TV is now $34.99. For another 28 hours....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> And on Prime Day, the 4K Fire TV is now $34.99. For another 28 hours....


That's a great device at a great price! Easy to use and not at all complicated.

Rich


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't understand how anybody could like any of the amazon streaming devices? Having both your purchased movies and tv shows in a single line, in which you can only scroll one direction is terrible. All other streaming devices with an amazon app at least separate movies from the tv shows, but not amazon itself. You may have not purchased many movies and tv shows via amazon instant video directly, but with Movies Anywhere, where your ITunes, Vudu, and Google play movie purchases show up on amazon, you have to hate this as much as I???


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> I can't understand how anybody could like any of the amazon streaming devices? Having both your purchased movies and tv shows in a single line, in which you can only scroll one direction is terrible. All other streaming devices with an amazon app at least separate movies from the tv shows, but not amazon itself. You may have not purchased many movies and tv shows via amazon instant video directly, but with Movies Anywhere, where your ITunes, Vudu, and Google play movie purchases show up on amazon, you have to hate this as much as I???


I use the Amazon Prime app (on my son's account) for the Apple TVs and I have a couple 4K Fire TVs that I use for viewing content on my account. I have no problem finding anything...voice control works so well on the remotes of both the ATVs and FTVs that, unless we are just browsing and looking for something, they find the content we want very quickly. I have seen similar posts but they're usually from folks who are just starting the streaming experience and are overwhelmed by the various user interfaces. If you're used to D* or Dish Playlists...well, they don't exist in the streaming world unless you sub to a Cable Replacement Service, which you don't really need. Those CRSs, do have similar Guides and Playlists.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Limited Time Only at Amazon. $39.99 for Fire TV dongle

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N32NCP...998-291e5fb75a15&pf_rd_r=95TTYQJ0S3JASCX4WHH8


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Limited Time Only at Amazon. $39.99 for Fire TV dongle
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N32NCP...998-291e5fb75a15&pf_rd_r=95TTYQJ0S3JASCX4WHH8


Great device at a great price. Easy to use, does everything you could ask for.

Rich


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

trh said:


> Limited Time Only at Amazon. $39.99 for Fire TV dongle
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N32NCP...998-291e5fb75a15&pf_rd_r=95TTYQJ0S3JASCX4WHH8


 The Fire TV is more ($69.99), the $39.99 is for the Fire TV Stick.(not a Prime member)

I have a Fire TV, it works pretty well. I've heard and seen posts about the Stick sometimes having performance issues


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

scooper said:


> The Fire TV is more ($69.99), the $39.99 is for the Fire TV Stick.(not a Prime member)
> 
> I have a Fire TV, it works pretty well. I've heard and seen posts about the Stick sometimes having performance issues


Sorry. I should have posted that the Fire TV for *Prime Members* is $39.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scooper said:


> The Fire TV is more ($69.99), the $39.99 is for the Fire TV Stick.(not a Prime member)
> 
> I have a Fire TV, it works pretty well. I've heard and seen posts about the Stick sometimes having performance issues


Comparing the new FTV dongle to my Fire Sticks made me stop using the Sticks. The drop off in performance is disturbing. I feel the same way about the Echo Dots compared to a second gen Echo.

Rich


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Those without prime can get the refurb fire tv dongle for $39.99.

https://www.amazon.com/Certified-Re...qid=1537690775&sr=8-4&keywords=fire+tv+dongle


----------

